# Nosferatu in the works



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

This is the beginnings so far...only imagine it rotated 90 degrees. I still need to tweak the arm movements a bit, but you get the idea. Now I just need my Death Studios mask and hands!

Couple that with him rising directly up out of a coffin in my yet-to-be-contructed mausoleum and that's where we're headed.:devil:http://s27.photobucket.com/albums/c166/NCchicka00/?action=view&current=P4280150.flv


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

If your dog is any indication of the TOT's reaction - you have a winner.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice...he's looking good


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

lol Scared the dog! Looking good.


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

I was waiting for the dog to lift his leg on your prop.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That's gonna be great!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looking good so far..

nice looking dog there


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

pneumatic?


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Yup! 3/8" bore cylinders mounted to the aluminum "spine" of the armature with bicycle shifter cable running up through the shoulders, aroun the arms and down to the wrist areas. I need to tweak the arm travel a little bit, and get it a little smoother. I wanted to see what it moved like with all it's clothes on.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You could always use it to feed the dog when you go on Vacation.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

That is coming along nicely.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

yeah, but feed the dog to what?


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

The dog will become Satan's Little Helper...Sometimes I think she already is.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Santa's Little Helper? Won't Bart be jealous? LOL

oh wait, Satan's Little Helper...never mind.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Any chance of seeing the mech beneath?


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I just always remeber that from a Simpson's where Bart to Santa's Little Helper to obedience training and when the instructer called off the dog's name he said "Satan's Little Helper???"...

But yes, some pics of the in-progress, in all their cardboard, electrical tape and neon tie-wrapped goriness!!:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

so your cylinders contract and not lengthen, correct?


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

That is correct. the contraction pulls the arms up into position. One cylinder had a 3" stroke and the other a 2" stroke, to get different amounts of movement.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

puts a new spin on it for me. I have a habit of imagining the lengthening, not the contracting. This definitely increases possibilities.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

That's the nice thing about double-acting cylinders. You can control pressure and flow in each direction, so its rather easy to turn a "pulling" cylinder into the control for an important motion as opposed to relying on the prop's weight or a spring to return the cylinder to it's "closed" position.

I had actually initially thought if mounting the cylinders the other way so that as they pushed out, the cable would pull in, but it just seemed cleaner and more logical this way for this situation.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

That's fantastic!
Very nice job!
And I giggled when you made the dog jump!
.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Can't wait to see it completed.

My dogs acted that way with some of my props too. I love it!


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Man I love animatronics, good job.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

My dad always told me that a mechanic needs only two things, WD40 and duct tape. He said 'if it moves and it's not supposed to, duct tape it. If it doesn't move and it's supposed to, WD40 it'. LOL


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Words to live by, for sure! I may make that a little more elegant in the end...I was itching to get it moving and see if it worked or not. Of course, the simple solutions are usually the best, and my fixes in teh name of elegance rarely work as well as the quick and dirty ones!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Now you just need a choot for the dog food and you are set.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Damn I love this prop. I was wondering when someone was gonna use bicycle cables and there ya go! Nice job!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

eanderso13 said:


> This is the beginnings so far...only imagine it rotated 90 degrees. I still need to tweak the arm movements a bit, but you get the idea. Now I just need my Death Studios mask and hands!


DS Nosferatu mask is great. Glad to see Jeff's health has improved and he is still in the game.



Sickie Ickie said:


> I have a habit of imagining the lengthening, not the contracting.


Sadly, my wife has this habit too. She's frequently disappointed.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I just got word that the DS mask and hands are on the way!! I'll post updated pics/video when I get all of Nosfe's "parts" attached...


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Well, with moving and all finally completed, and the house in some sort of shadow of "order", Halloween building has continued...nearly all welding done for this...with the frame in the shape of a toe-pincher so I can mount sides to it for a coffin look:
http://s27.photobucket.com/albums/c166/NCchicka00/?action=view&current=P7040459.flv

Next stop....hands! Oh...and a mausoleum...:devil:


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh damn that is sweet! I am going to need to build one of those! Are you planning lid movement on the coffin or leaving it open?


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

For now I'm going to leave it open. It'll be in the mausoleum away from anyone getting too close, and I can control the lighting and fog in there to adequately hide him until his moment.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

looking great! I can't wait to see him in his set.


----------

